# My Dealership Experience Today



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

So I finally got to one of the local dealerships (SHERWOOD PONTIAC-GMC TRUCK in Deerfield Beach, FL) to take a test-drive and really look over the car. First, the good... The car kicks ass. I never even pushed the pedal all the way to the floor and it still was pushing me back in the seat. The seats were amazingly comfortable (even with my CCW) and the controls all fell to hand pretty naturally. Bottom line, I like this car. They also had the exact color combo in stock that I'm interested in (black with red interior, auto trans).

Now the bad. The dealership left alot to be desired. They clearly had the impression that I couldn't afford this car. They seemed more like they were humoring me because it was a Sunday and they weren't busy and had nothing better to do. When the salesman sat down to "work up the price" the best he could come up with was the $2k rebate, no mention at all of red tag pricing. I wasn't buying today so I didn't bother arguing the point with him. When I buy from another dealership I'll send a letter to the sales manager letting them know they lost a sale.

They had several cars in stock that still had damage from Hurricane Wilma. The one I want is one of these, and has a nick in the rear windshield weaterstripping as well as a missing 90 degree piece. He told me it was estimated at $600 worth of damage and that they would discount the price because of it. The kicker? He only wanted to offer the $600. If I'm going to take a damaged car, I think I should get a discount of MORE than the cost of fixing it.

They basically didn't seem like they were in any hurry to move a GTO today, despite the fact that they had at least 10 on the lot. Maybe that was because they didn't think I could afford it, maybe it was because they still think these cars are highly sought after.

In fairness, I didn't really bother dickering with him today because I wasn't going to leave there with a car and I figured I'd save the dickering for the day I want to buy. I still felt like the guy wasn't putting his best foot forward, and I felt lied to because he didn't mention the Red Tag deal, despite the fact that I told him repeatedly that I had done extensive research on these cars on the internet. He has to know that I visited the Pontiac website and know about the Red Tag. Hell, they even had one of the red tags hanging in the rearview of an undamaged car with a price of $29k and change. The best price he offered me, on the damaged car, was $30k and change.

Dealernut, I may be coming to see you.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I just fired them off an email telling them what I thought about how you were treated,you would think that they would do almost anything to sell an 05 right about now,especially a damaged one,anyway if its only 600 worth of damage why wouldn't the knuckleheads go ahead and do the repair before selling?
I had to visit several dealers before I found a fair deal,and ended up driving 100 miles to get the car I wanted
Give Dealernut a shot.......I guarantee its worth the drive, I doubt he has a PBM/auto but possibly he can locate one for you and I know you won't get the typical BS from him
Good luck in your search for the GTO and be sure to revisit that dealer when you get your car.......


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> why wouldn't the knuckleheads go ahead and do the repair before selling?


He said they were concentrating on repairing customer vehicles. I believe them because I spent weeks trying to get my windshield replaced after the storm. Virtually all body shops, auto glass shops, etc. are STILL slammed with business from the storm.

When he first told me about it I really hoped for a better deal. I never thought they would just offer me the cost of the repairs. Doesn't really seem to be any point in taking a damaged car for that.

They had another one with scratches all over the paint where something obviously got blown into it. I guess they'd just discount it the cost of some touchup? I really feel sorry for the poor sap that unknowingly gets stuck with it AFTER the "repairs".


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Your already in FL, I wouldn't even bother looking, just give Dealernut a call and see what he can do for you. If your serious about buying one, he's the man to talk to.

The dealer I bought mine from did a lot a screwing around too, I went in in jeans and a concert Tshirt. Long story short, when he found out how much i made he VERY quickly changed his tune. Bastard


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

On the last 3 vehicles that I purchased all the negotiating was done over the internet(I paid near invoiceon all of them) only after I agreed to a fair price did I go to the dealers to look at and test drive the car,otherwise its a major waste of time,you tell then what you will pay and wait for a response,I love it when I pull up to the dealership and the salespeople come running over,the look on thier faces when you say"I'm here to talk to the internet manager" is priceless 
I just bought an 06 for under red tag price the car came off the truck the day before I bought it so I think you can get a very good deal on an 05 thats been sitting awhile
I don't know what it is about Pontiac dealers but the always seem to ignorant of the product they sell,general rule of thumb KNOW THE PRODUCT YOUR SELLING!
Its a buyers market and the iternet is your most valuable tool print out the invoice and TVM price from Edmunds.com and use those numbers to your advantage......I once made an offer on a car and the salesman looked at me laughed in my face and said "where in the hell did you come up with that number?"I pulled out the papers from edmunds and told him thats the true market value according to Edmunds,he took the papers to his manager and guess what?? they accepted the offer


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Cant argue about a damaged vehicle .. they will not budge on pricing.. because to them they can still pay the 600$ fix it and sell it like a new car...

need to just take the 600$ off then haggle down the price on a new car...
that is how they will look at it... Ive bought so many cars from so many BS dealers that treated me like that .. 

*My GTO:*

I walk into the dealership with a attitude and wearing surf shorts and slippers... I ask for a test drive for the 05 GTO... most of the sales people just laughed and sat back and didnt do crap.. so I practicly said to them .. well I wanna purchase a vehicle today .. If its a GTO or STI .. I couldnt give a crap less .. if you wanna sell something git off yer azz and earn it...

Basicly... a sales person finally said ok let me get the key (with a huff) he walked off to get the key... at the time I didnt know my friend worked at the dealership.. so when I saw him I was tripping... My friend said to the other salesman "dont worry ill take care of this" (him knowing I would buy the car).. and the othersales man gladly gave the key to my friend....

to make a long story short .. we took out the auto then manual.. I decided on the quicksilver black int.. manual/w sports package.. we worked out the paperwork and within 3 hours.. I drove away with a new GTO .. all the other sales people were sooooo salty ..they were giving me the stink eye as I left the dealership... I was laughing my way home... and my friend walked away with the sale .. :willy: arty: 

"nothing is ever what it seems" "being a good person has it rewards"


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Burrito - Let me know when you are ready. I will take care of ya. I will admit that I am not desperate to sell a car. I sell more GTO's than enyone in the state. *BUT* I will always take care of a member of the forum first and foremost. 

Jeff & Rob- Thanks for the support.

There are two types of salesmen in this industry. I personally have been in the business for 5 years now. You experience two types of salesmen out there. The paycheck to paycheck ones and the career salesmen. The paycheck to paycheck salesmen is the one that knows nothing about the car and does not want to know. They don't care about their customers *OR* their dealership. They want to make a nickel and that is all.They are also the ones that stand out on the lot and wait for the next person to pull up. The career salesmen is the one at their desk calling prospects, following up with previous customers and looking over service leads to see if everyone is being taken care of. If a new product comes to the line they are the ones in the car playing with the knobs to see what their benefit is. i always tell a customer that if there is somethign I don't know then I can find out. 

I am a career salesmen. I personally have a degree in business management and business continuity. I can work anywhere I wanted with my credintials, but I choose to work here. Why? Becasue I love cars and I love people. I think the car industry is one of the best industry's out there. When I first started I immediately went to the service manager and told him I wanted to follow up with every one of his custmers every day. He looked at me weird and asked why. I said becasue I want to make sure you are making them happy. If you aren't then I am going to make them happy. During my years I have sold over 500 cars to service leads. Now every salesmen in my shop tries to do what I did. 

But the point of the story is that a career salesmen cares about the customers and their experience with the dealership. If one of my customers has a negative experience with service then I am back there chewing the ear off the service rep that did wrong. I also provide service with knowledgable customers that are happy with their cars and experiences. So it is a win-win for the dealership. 

When you are shopping for cars. Find the guy that is dressed respectfully, clean cut, holds themselves with respect and dignity and above all else knows the product


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Wish we had more salespeople in VA like DealerNut. 

It always amazes me how many salespeople know so little about the cars they're selling. I mean, it's obvious that many haven't even read through one of their own sales brochures!

My wife and I chuckle when we pull into a lot, and as described, there's always 2 or 3 what we call "buzzards" hanging around, smoking a cigarette, and waiting to pounce on the next customer. Usually, I've called ahead, and have a name of a person to ask for.

Anyhow, I'm still looking for an '05. Found one dealership up North selling them at the GM employee price, but that's about it. Still have my hopes up for last week this month.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

how far are ya from woodbridge? They have a midnight blue/black interior/auto/18 sittin on the lot.


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

It is true, I remember just shopping around I went to a Pontiac dealer here in Miami Lakes and I went up to a guy and asked him if they had any GTO's since I didn't see any on the lot. And he says oh yeah in the back. And he proceeds to walk me to a Grand Prix. He was walking around the car to look at the badge on the back to see if it was a GTO or not. He had to talk to one of the mechanics to know what the GTO was and then I was shown the GTO they had. Really sad. I kinda felt bad for the guy since he was older and seemed like his memory was lost back in the 20's.

EDDIE ED


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

It really is sad how little salesmen know about the cars. I became a manager this month and the first thing I did was have a contest for the most indepth walk around of a car. I told all the salesmen that I will have a contest each month and the winner wins $250.00 a month. So all I ask is for my guys to learn about their cars and they can win $250.00. We shall see how succesful it will be.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

When I was in the market for a Lightning a few years ago I knew more than virtually every salesman I came across. I don't expect them to know more than me, but they shouldn't get in the car, poke a button, and go "oh, that's neat, I had no idea it did that".

The guy I dealt with on Sunday couldn't even show me where the subwoofer was located in the trunk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

I have known for YEARS that the average salesman is merely there to collect a check. When a new car comes out, they dont take the time to get in, tool around, see what this does or that does, or hell, even read the manual !!! See, if I were to ever be a salesman, I would have the HIGHEST sales over anyone else. Simply because I could educate the consumer and put them in something that makes THEM happy, not my wallet. And when you treat a customer like that, they send their friends, family, neighbors, people off the street, etc.

But I dont like arrogant customers so I work in accounting.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

big_mike said:


> how far are ya from woodbridge? They have a midnight blue/black interior/auto/18 sittin on the lot.


Absolutely the right color- - (black's OK too)
Wrong transmission
Wrong wheels

The search continues. If I want to go to New York, I can get a brand spankin' new one for around $28,000- - -but that's a long haul, and they're having worse weather than we are.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

ok, how about Koons in manassas?

Here is what they got, all manuals, all with 17's !!!

2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,690.00
Exterior: Phantom Black Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating
VIN: 6G2VX12U36L496210

2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,690.00
Exterior: Cyclone Grey Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating
VIN: 6G2VX12UX6L495443

2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,690.00
Exterior: Impulse Blue Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating
VIN: 6G2VX12U96L493814


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, I've talked to Koons, and Farrish in Alexandria. Both have cars I would like to have- - -I'm just too cheap.

I've got this little gremlin in my head that keeps telling me "There's better rebates to come, There's better rebates to come!"

So far, nothing from GM card with additional incentives. I've got ~ $2500 on my own, but I'm looking for more. 

My plan is to shop hard the week between Christmas and New Years, and see just how bad some of these folks want to deal. Of course if GM ante's up with a couple more thousand- - - I'm ready to buy.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Yes, I've talked to Koons, and Farrish in Alexandria. Both have cars I would like to have- - -I'm just too cheap.
> 
> I've got this little gremlin in my head that keeps telling me "There's better rebates to come, There's better rebates to come!"
> 
> ...



Your gremlin is probably right. I would guess January will reep more reward for an 05. The problem will become selection.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

FARRISH SUCKS !!!! Did you see that red one where they want 4k for tint and rims? MAJOR rip off !!!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Your gremlin is probably right. I would guess January will reep more reward for an 05. The problem will become selection.


Exactly my thoughts.

When I do the GM search I still pull up 9 six speeds of the closest 25 within my zip code. 

It may mean I'm going to have to travel- - -North- - -not the most inviting prospect, but I just read about a guy that went to New York to buy his new Z06, then raced a snowstorm to get back South.

For a few thousand dollars it may be worth it. 

Anyway you look at it, it's a gamble. Wait a little longer, get a better price, IF the cars are around.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

big_mike said:


> FARRISH SUCKS !!!! Did you see that red one where they want 4k for tint and rims? MAJOR rip off !!!


Have only been discussing over the phone. I talked to a Tony Blazer there, and he was very straight up. Got the best price so far from him (in the state of VA). Farrish actually has my number one choice; the Midnight Blue with Black interior.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

like a snowstorm has a chance against a Z06 !!!

Actually, we have a member in NY that can get you a price quote from a dealer close to him. Hit up johnebgoode.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Exactly my thoughts.
> 
> When I do the GM search I still pull up 9 six speeds of the closest 25 within my zip code.
> 
> ...



<clears throat> OR SOUTH!!!!!! You know its easier to go downhill than up!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

dealernut said:


> <clears throat> OR SOUTH!!!!!! You know its easier to go downhill than up!


YES! going down is always better.....

(damn, here I go with those bad sounding posts again)


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

dealernut said:


> <clears throat> OR SOUTH!!!!!! You know its easier to go downhill than up!


Believe me, nothing would make me happier than coming to sunny, warm Florida to buy the car. Unfortunately, car dealers in sunny, warm Florida don't have quite the incentive to unload as a dealer that's brushing snow off the cars every few days does.

I thought I had found the car, and the deal last week. A dealer in Florida had a Midnight Blue, 6 speed on Ebay. Called and he had the reserve at $26K. The ebay ad said "untitled". I called and talked to the sales guy at his home. (Baby screaming in background). He said it had been a GM executive car, and had ~ 5K miles. 

I thought, well here we go; $26K (or less), $2K in GM rebates, $2.5K in GM card rebates, I'm making plans. Even got on Expedia to check ticket prices to Orlando. He said they would pick me up and I could drive it home.

Anyhow- - Saturday he calls to tell me no rebates apply. Somehow, GM considers it a "used" car, even though it's never been titled.

Have to say that was disappointing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

if you had gone through dealernut, you wouldnt have those issues. He keeps his word and the price you get on the phone, is the price you pay. not a penny more.  Give him a shot, you got nothing to lose.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

dealernut said:


> I personally have a degree in business management and business continuity.


amazing .. I too have a degree in business management... I graduated from Heald collage Hawaii.. where did you recive your certification from?

Even tho you love cars and people why work at a dealership when you can work at home playing with stocks and bonds and making 40k a year?

only down side is when you start slacking off you gotta put up with hearing big_mike all the time... (hahaha) jk ... :lol: :willy: arty:


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

I also keep wondering if missing the Red Tag is going to be the big deal that they make it out to be. It's good for what right now, $2k? plust another $2k in rebates if you don't take the 3.9% financing? Are they going to be discounting the '05s that much when the '06s come out?

My gamble, that I'm thinking of taking, is waiting for the '06s to hit the dealership I went to yesterday, and then go back and see if they still have the damaged '05.

It really boggles my mind that a dealership can be sitting on 11 of a given model, 1/3 of them with hurricane damage, a new model year about to hit the lots, and they don't seem all that anxious to move them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

burrito, I still think, for the sake of your own mind, you should give dealernut a call. People here have bought from him and he will bust his butt to get you the deal you want, and to make you happy. You have nothing to lose from a phone call right?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Burrito - I can get you red tag year round. Its called a supplier discount. I give it to all forum members. I'd advise you to wait until the rebates become stronger. But remember that the selection will dwindle the longer you wait. The highest rebates for the 05's has been 3k. I would guess they would go that high in January. 

But the thing going against the "lets wait" strategy is that the GTO is selling at 140% of sales expectancy right now.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> burrito, I still think, for the sake of your own mind, you should give dealernut a call. People here have bought from him and he will bust his butt to get you the deal you want, and to make you happy. You have nothing to lose from a phone call right?


He did shoot me a PM a couple of days ago.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

oh. well, my job here is done.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Vedli said:


> amazing .. I too have a degree in business management... I graduated from Heald collage Hawaii.. where did you recive your certification from?
> 
> Even tho you love cars and people why work at a dealership when you can work at home playing with stocks and bonds and making 40k a year?
> 
> only down side is when you start slacking off you gotta put up with hearing big_mike all the time... (hahaha) jk ... :lol: :willy: arty:


I make over 100k at my previous job for three years. But the stress was not worth the income. 

NYU!!!!! the purple people eater!!!!I actually started at University of Florida and left becasue my beautiful wife went to NYU for her masters. 

She has a masters in Business and Business Technologies. VERY smart woman. 

I don't work here for the money. I make a good living and have a very low stress job. That is ALL I want.

+ this is not my only source of income. Me and the wife dabble in real estate and stock


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

we knew you didnt just sell cars.........


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Heres a fun #. My wife makes 4 times what I do and works about 1/3 the hours. 

So technically she makes 9 times what I do if you consider the time involved with our jobs. 


<sigh>

And they say women statistically make less than the men.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

hey, my sis makes 70k a year and works 2 days a week !!!!


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

I have contacted dealernut via PM for some basic info, and if he was closer I'd have already gone to his dealership by now. Unfortunately he's over 300 miles from me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

for the price you want, 300 miles aint squat! I just drove 1500 miles in two days! dont preach to me about 300 miles.... lol


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I just read a memo from GM that basically states they expect all remaining 05 GTO's to sell because of the success of the Red Tag pricing ,and as far as waiting for the 06's,most dealerships already have a few.... so now may indeed be the time to buy if your really set on a color/trans combo because it may become slim pickings soon...good luck


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> I just read a memo from GM that basically states they expect all remaining 05 GTO's to sell because of the success of the Red Tag pricing ,and as far as waiting for the 06's,most dealerships already have a few.... so now may indeed be the time to buy if your really set on a color/trans combo because it may become slim pickings soon...good luck


Are you serious? Does anyone know how many '05's are left?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

3 05's left on my lot. 1 06.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> I just read a memo from GM that basically states they expect all remaining 05 GTO's to sell because of the success of the Red Tag pricing ,and as far as waiting for the 06's,most dealerships already have a few.... so now may indeed be the time to buy if your really set on a color/trans combo because it may become slim pickings soon...good luck


The three dealerships closest to me each have 10 plus of the '05s. The amazing part is that in addition to these, there are at least 10 other dealerships within 100 miles that have between 1 and 8 GTOs on their lots. All of this, and yet none of them are willing to deal. Amazing.

*SHEEHAN PONTIAC-GMC, INC.
2800 N FEDERAL HWY
LIGHTHOUSE POINT, FL 33064*
1
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,295.00*
Exterior: Quicksilver Metallic
Interior: Red Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U75L435876
2 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,185.00*
Exterior: Yellow Jacket
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U35L455459
3 
2005 GTO Coupe
$33,690.00*
Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U95L473092
4 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,790.00*
Exterior: Phatom Black Metallic
Interior: Red Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U05L470601
5 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,790.00*
Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Red Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U45L472285
6 
2005 GTO Coupe
$33,690.00*
Exterior: Quicksilver Metallic
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U65L472255
7 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,790.00*
Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U85L470619
8 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,295.00*
Exterior: Phatom Black Metallic
Interior: Red Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U15L470624
9 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,185.00*
Exterior: Phatom Black Metallic
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U35L471435
10 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,185.00*
Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U85L471446
11 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,295.00*
Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Red Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U85L471513

*CORAL SPRINGS PONTIAC-GMC
9330 W ATLANTIC BLVD
CORAL SPRINGS, FL 33071*
1
$34,295.00*
Exterior: Impulse Blue Metallic
Interior: Blue Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U05L436559
2 
2005 GTO Coupe
$33,690.00*
Exterior: Cyclone Gray Metallic
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U15L408463
3 
2005 GTO Coupe
$33,690.00*
Exterior: Quicksilver Metallic
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U35L473105
4 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,185.00*
Exterior: Phatom Black Metallic
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U65L473132
5 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,185.00*
Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U95L472265
6 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,790.00*
Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Red Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U75L472233
7 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,790.00*
Exterior: Phatom Black Metallic
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U45L470665
8 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,295.00*
Exterior: Phatom Black Metallic
Interior: Red Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U65L471431
9 
2005 GTO Coupe
$33,690.00*
Exterior: Quicksilver Metallic
Interior: Red Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U15L473152
10 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,790.00*
Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U35L470673
11 
2005 GTO Coupe
$33,690.00*
Exterior: Phatom Black Metallic
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U45L471444
12 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,790.00*
Exterior: Phatom Black Metallic
Interior: Red Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U75L470577
13 
2005 GTO Coupe
$33,690.00*
Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U95L472332
14 
2005 GTO Coupe
$33,690.00*
Exterior: Midnight Blue Metallic
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U65L471414

*SHERWOOD PONTIAC-GMC TRUCK, INC.
2400 S FEDERAL HWY
DELRAY BEACH, FL 33483*
1
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,790.00*
Exterior: Phatom Black Metallic
Interior: Red Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12UX5L419316
2 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,185.00*
Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U05L434293
3 
2005 GTO Coupe
$33,690.00*
Exterior: Cyclone Gray Metallic
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U85L419248
4 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,790.00*
Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Red Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U75L454606
5 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,185.00*
Exterior: Phatom Black Metallic
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U75L452094
6 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,790.00*
Exterior: Quicksilver Metallic
Interior: Red Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U25L442489
7 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,790.00*
Exterior: Impulse Blue Metallic
Interior: Blue Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12UX5L455491
8 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,185.00*
Exterior: Impulse Blue Metallic
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U25L454674
9 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,790.00*
Exterior: Impulse Blue Metallic
Interior: Blue Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U55L453678
10 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,185.00*
Exterior: Phatom Black Metallic
Interior: Red Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U05L455435
11 
2005 GTO Coupe
$34,790.00*
Exterior: Yellow Jacket
Interior: Black Leather
VIN: 6G2VX12U05L454639


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I bought mine in Orlando at McNamara. Looked at 'em last year but waited for the upgrades the '05 offered. Anyway the salesman was pretty good, wrote up a quote and I left. Went to another dealership on the west coast but they wanted almost full price.......until I showed them the McNamara price sheet. All of a sudden they came down to their price but I told them I'd rather deal with a local dealer if the price would be the same either way. Called the guy at McNamara and told him to get it ready to roll......walked in about an hour before the Employee Discount deal expired and wrote 'em a check. Another salesman was watching the deal go down and afterwards came up to me. Seems he owned an '04 and was a total car nut.........and, he was from my home town state and lived about thirty miles away from me there! Small world.........I guess the moral is this, get what you want, where you want it.


JET


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

I have shopped with every dealer in south Florida, they ALL wanna rip u off. Its just the market conditions, people really dont care what they pay for a new car. There's one in Vero I shopped with for a buddy of mine. Got him an awesome deal on an 04 GTO last year with great customer service to boot

If u want a deal, u need to look outside south Florida, cheers


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I stopped by Mcmanara they did have a bunch of 06's but unfortunately no PBM 6 spd so I had to drive all the way to Brooksville to get mine but the upside was that the car was unloaded the day before and nobody test drove it


----------

